# inflamation of the coffin joint



## lirago (27 January 2009)

has any had any experience with horses that have had inflamation of the coffin joint my six year old mare has been diagnosed with this she has had a steriod injection came sound for 11 weeks now slightly lame again having more xrays and steriod injection on fri just want to here something positive  :


----------



## Marchtime (27 January 2009)

Has your mare had an MRI? Inflammation of the coffin joint is more a symptom of an injury rather than an injury itself. My boy has inflammation of the coffin joint because he has a damaged collateral ligament (only visible on MRI). The steriod injection may allow her to come sound temporarily but won't last as it is treating the symptom not the cause. X-rays of the foot are also often misleading or show nothing as the soft tissues are not visible. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## lirago (27 January 2009)

sorry should have explained more she is accident prone she damaged her seasmoid ligaments which caused her to weight bare funny causing bony changes in her pasturn high ringbone. this was all treated vet was out last monday happy ligaments healed says the ringbone is not causing the lameness anymore its the coffin joint thats the source of it all. If storms going to injury herself she certainly goes all the way!


----------



## anj789 (27 January 2009)

Yes - my mare was diagnosed with DJD of both coffin joints which I assume is the same thing, at age 5, when I was told by one vet that she had no future as a riding horse - she's now 18. I found a vet who gave her "a sporting chance" (thank you Peter Scott Dunn!) and she's been in work all this time though we do seem to have a recurrence now, first in about 6 years, after her over-excitement at Xmas. We've managed well over the years doing loads incl XC/SJ with treatment of Adequan &amp; Hyonate at the start when insurance were paying - see what works best for her if you have the finances. I've found Synequin is the best ongoing feed supplement of that type. Pick the softer ground, listen to her, if she doesn't want to jump / go downhill that day you may have to change your plans, but don't give up!
Good luck.


----------



## lirago (27 January 2009)

thanks so much first time I smiled in ages I will do what it takes for her insurance paying at the mo! vets seem to be doing everything they can, just nice to see I am not the only one


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 January 2009)

My 17 year old RID stallion went VERY lame last summer (after covering a mare who was being a real cow and making it hard work for him!)

X-rays showed severe inflammation of the coffin joint - it had probably been brewing for some time and the mare's antics just exacerbated it.)  He had a steroid injection, a course of Danilon and rest, then corrective shoeing and went onto Riaflex Complete (which is JUST as good as Synequin - in fact its spec. is slightly better - but it's MUCH cheaper!)  He's been sound ever since - although I would NOT plan on taking him to Badminton!


----------



## cellie (28 January 2009)

Hi  we are having similiar problems at the moment .Soft tissue injury in coffin joint has been treated with a course of adequan and remedial shoeing with egg bars and gel pads.Its Complicated by tendon tear in same leg hes had shock wave for this injury.Just started walking out  seeing vet again monday for scans.My horse has improved  its just a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## lirago (28 January 2009)

thats just like us storms been back in work 6 weeks but gone a little lame again vet coming on friday to re xray so just have to wait and see what they say.


----------



## cellie (29 January 2009)

Good luck for friday let me know how it goes.My appointment is Monday .


----------



## lirago (1 February 2009)

well after pulling my hair out all week and thinking the worst the vet came out friday took one look at her and said it was because her foot was unbalanced again and he thought this was why she had gone lame again (the inside of her foot grows much more than the outside) any way farrier came out that afternoon and straightend her up both vet and farrier agree if they can keep her balanced she will stay sound so fingers crossed that this will work and a least we are all singing from the same hym sheet.
Let me know how yours goes on monday


----------



## cellie (16 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
well after pulling my hair out all week and thinking the worst the vet came out friday took one look at her and said it was because her foot was unbalanced again and he thought this was why she had gone lame again (the inside of her foot grows much more than the outside) any way farrier came out that afternoon and straightend her up both vet and farrier agree if they can keep her balanced she will stay sound so fingers crossed that this will work and a least we are all singing from the same hym sheet.
Let me know how yours goes on monday 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hi forgot to get back to you how are things with your horse.We had bad weather the Monday vet came out  so quick lunge and hes was sound for few steps then lame about  1 lame in four steps .Another 6 weeks of  walk then  he will be scanned.Feeling bit low at the moment hes bored and is not walking out well  im nagging him constantly  and having to tapp him up with the whip he just doesnt want to go forward.Vet said to keep hacking out but Im  concerned if hes in pain .Im not enjoying it anymore feel as if Im  putting us both through hell.He doesnt want to go out and its b****y hard work.I vary the route and have tried  soft tracks which hes not happy on the gel pads make him slide and hes very reluctant  and is looking for grass verges.farrier is out monday  so will speak to him but I dont think this horse is ever going to come right.


----------



## lirago (18 February 2009)

oh no its horrible isnt it I felt like that for so long and now things are looking up. When the farrier came out he decided to take storms pads off and this plus the trim seems to have made a huge difference. Vet came out yesterday and is really pleased with her and definatly sound. all I will say is hang on in there its taken since august last year for us to get this far. keep you chin up let me know what farrier said.


----------



## cellie (18 February 2009)

Thanks lirago I have spoken to a different farrier he  is yo farrier if all else fails  will ask him to start shoeing ollie next time.He does tbs at race course and has some different ideas talked about using wide web shoe to protect his wall and  said sometimes the gel pads make them uncomforatable because of the pressure build up in the shoe..The farrier is good that I use but we dont seem to be making progress.It will be last resort with his crappy feet.Glad things are working out keep in touch.


----------



## lirago (19 February 2009)

hi i was just thinking about your boy have you tried using bioflow boots. i was always really doubtful about them but when storm was first diagnosed i thought i would give them a try they really seemed to help and noticed a difference within days, i know that they might not work for everything storm certainly seemed more comfortable after using them i work her in them now put them on ten minutes before i ride as its surposed to help warm their tendons up to prevent injury they really have helped with her just thought it was worth mentioning


----------



## cellie (19 February 2009)

Our yo uses them on her horse who has tendon strain ,although she swears by them I have heard reports and googled and apparently they are not proven.I might ask the vet because anything that helps  is good.I bought  hock magnetic  boots when Ollie  did a ligament, his curb, 3 years ago.Im quite open minded so will keep a lookout might be lucky on ebay lol


----------



## lirago (19 February 2009)

I was always really doubtful and did my research but was clutching at straws just wanted something to help her and was really surprised at the results. I wouldnt say it was all the boots but in combination with other things they certainly helped. hope you have some luck on ebay lol


----------

